# Buffalo Style Milkweed Pods Recipe



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ingredients

>> 1 and 1/2 cup Panko (Japanese bread crumbs) (Or any other bread crumbs)
>> 1/4 cup flour
>> 1 tbsp. garlic powder
>> 1 tsp. of each: paprika, oregano, cayenne and turmeric
>> 1 egg
>> 1/2 cup almond milk
>> 1/2 cup water
>> Hot wing sauce of your choice

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Mix dry ingredients together. Mix egg, almond milk and water together then blend in dry ingredients. Mix well.

Dip milkweed pods into batter and place on a baking sheet covered with parchment paper. Place in oven and cook for 15-20 minutes.

When crisp take out and place in a bowl. Add in your favorite wing sauce (enough to evenly coat) and mix. Place milkweed pods back on the baking sheet and cook for an additional 10 minutes.

 Al


----------

